
Disclosed – Lifx Security Issue - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2016/05/disclosed-lifx-security-issue/
======
moreira
Thought this was going to be a story about how yet another company decided to
ignore a security problem, but was pleasantly surprised. Well done Lifx!

~~~
edent
Heh! I've published plenty of those - I like to give a shout out when someone
does the right thing.

